# Did Celibidache ever comment on klemperer ?



## Perfectfullmoon (Jul 16, 2020)

I often heared that Celibidache rarely said anything good on other conductors, including Toscanini, Bohm, Karajan, Solti... his opnion is quite interesting though.

Of course Furtwangler is an exceptation, considering his relationship and working experience with Celi.

But I didn't find any materials about Celi's comment or criticism on Klemperer, I'm really curious about this because Klemperer's tempo and style is very unique from his fellows and Celi should not have ignored that. Especially in their late years, the two maestro's conducting paces seemed to get closer (IMHO)

This problem came to me when I was listening Klempere's 1970 Eroica and Celi's with MPO, I just feel that there might be something in common.


----------

